# RepliCel (OBB: REPCF)



## Zeeshanbmerchant (Jan 4, 2014)

Has anyone any info on this company

Came across it by incidence. They have a new hair transplant technology, thats now been patented in Japan. They are running phase 2 trials

Technology works similar to transplants, except its by cloning hair. 

A Japanese pharmaceutical company has already signed an exclusivity agreement. Their technology is unique in that the a cell of the hair follicle is cloned continously outside then injected. Their phase 1 trial proved that the method was safe, which was the primary objective. The phase 2 is to focus more on hair results, 

Stock is currently only trading at $.55 cents. The phase 2 trials could easily take 2 years to get published, but if successful, the technology would be huge. Huge huge payoff

Anyone with any thoughts


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

Should this post not be in the individual stock forum? 
How can it be moved?


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

We watched the video(s)......thought of Dolly the sheep from 18 years ago, (technology's come a long way since then), and said "It sounds plausible", (then again, so did Bre-X and Bernie Madoff).........had a few hundred dollars in our $US account.......figured the company's either going to go waaay up or go under............so we bought a paltry 500 shares, which we'll either ride to the top or ride to the bottom.....no biggee.


----------



## Zeeshanbmerchant (Jan 4, 2014)

I want to invest in this company.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Up 20.7% today......I'm rich, RICH, I tell you!.......(rolls on floor throwing pennies in the air)


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

^ Congrats!

I recommended this thread to *gibor*, who was searching for a penny stock; wonder if he paid attention. :biggrin:


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Still didn't get promissed $200  no gambling yet  , but started heavily use my 50 free trades  doing some reallocations, adding small trenches and so on....


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

^ So are you saying that you're afraid to purchase with your own $200 for now? Don't trust the bank or what?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> ^ So are you saying that you're afraid to purchase with your own $200 for now? Don't trust the bank or what?


I trust in $ 
I was planning to play casino if many free trades will be left..... now I'm not sure if will be any left until Apr 24 

btw, new marijuana IPO soon will be trading on TSXV


----------

